# Tung oil



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just got me some 100% Tung oil to try on my walking sticks I’ve been using watco Tung oil finish I know tung oil finish has additives in it for faster drying time is it much difference in the finish when dry between the two or which is better


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Randy,
100% tung oil is a better in the long run than those that say quick drying tung oil. Many of the quick dying tung oils Only Have a small % of tung oil in them. The issue for us in the deep south can be the time it takes to cure or dry. Our humidity slows it down. I have found the following works best for me. The first coat I apply a liberal coat oil. Let it sit about 15 or 20 min. Then wipe it down with dry clean cloth removing any excess oil. Then set in the sun to dry as long as I can it will take 24 hours to cure and sometimes longer. Drying in side in high humidity as taken up to 5 days. If tacky to the touch it is not dry. Then I apply a thin coat waiting 10 minutes and wiping it off. Let that dry and repeat until I get the look I want..Tung oil is more work but it is my favoret finish.

http://www.woodworkdetails.com/knowledge/finishing/tung-oil


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I use the Minwax brand. I buy it because it's easy to get locally. It doesn't say 100% so I'm sure it's not. Drying time is pretty quick, usually within 24 hours even when it's cold and wet out.

Let us know how the 100% stuff works out. It might be worth making the switch.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Tung oil is all I use and it makes for a great finish and is very forgiving. It can yellow a tad over time though, but you need a good eye to notice it. I put a coat of paste wax (Johnson's Floor Wax or similar) on the dried tung oil and buff it out.

I wood burn my sticks and you have to be careful of the wax getting into the crevices or it will turn white if not buffed out.

I use tung oil on all my wood projects that need a finish. 3 coats gives perfect depth, for my wood works.

I also do wood burning (pyrography) and also finish it with tung oil. I did some experiments wood burning on various woods with different finishes and, and the tung oil held up the best over long direct sun exposures. Good stuff.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

I have 2 sticks I've applied a few rounds of baby oil to (my son doesn't need it anymore and I wondered what it would do.) over the weekend I believe I might try to finalize my work and put some tung oil on them.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

There are all kinds of oil. Some of them dry hard, some don't. If they don't, in warm weather they will 'sweat' and feel greasy. Let us know how your works.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

The baby oil seemed to settle into the wood very well. I've thought about sweating and other potential problems and are putting some to the test just for my own experience and curiosity.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

JRSC said:


> I have 2 sticks I've applied a few rounds of baby oil to (my son doesn't need it anymore and I wondered what it would do.) over the weekend I believe I might try to finalize my work and put some tung oil on them.


JRSC, I would be a bit leary applying tung oil over baby oil (mineral oil). Perhaps you should do a test piece before applying to your finished work? Mineral oil, the base oil in baby oils, is a petroleum based product. Tung oil, in it's natural form, is plant based. The two oils may not be compatible. Tung oil may not dry properly or harden over the petroleum based product. When I am in doubt as to how a finish might look or react on a piece, I will do a test piece 1st. Before someone smarter than I told me that, I learned the hard way some finishes don't work well together.


----------

